# Best way to remove old wood stain



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

I first stained some cabinets with a light minwax stain. I didn't like that so I then tried a darker minwax stain.

I didn't like that either so I used some wood stripper to remove it.

It removed the second layer quite well (except for the growth rings). The first layer won't seem to come off with wood stripper.

Any other solvent recommended or is sanding the only option at this point.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

clam61 said:


> I first stained some cabinets with a light minwax stain. I didn't like that so I then tried a darker minwax stain.
> 
> I didn't like that either so I used some wood stripper to remove it.
> 
> ...



You should be doing all the experimenting on samples. You didn't say what stripper you used. There are different strippers, some that may be stronger, that may act differently. You might give the stripper one more chance before you start sanding.

If another application of stripper doesn't work, you may try a bleach. Using a common solvent like acetone or lacquer thinner may just dissolve whatever color is left and cause it to penetrate more deeply into the wood.


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi cabinetman

silly me. i thought there was only one type of stripper. i am using jasco "premium paint and epoxy remover". im not sure what type of solution this is.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

jasco is a good stripper and should remove alot of the stain with a second or third strip. jasco aslso has a wood bleach ( two stage ) that should lighten the rest up. if your using minwax stain that is real thin its a wipe on wipe off and what is left is what you get. using a gel stain will alow you to tone the bood with a spry gun or a good stain brush using light presure and long strikes


----------

